# Create an eradication program for alien species.



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I would like to translate the following :

We need to create an eradication program for alien species.

My attempt : wir müssen ein Ausrottungsprogram erstellen?? verfassen?? anfertigen?? hinstellen?? gegen fremden Arten.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## elroy

gründen?

(PS: gegen fremd*e*...)


----------



## Frieder

Alles, was mit Ausrotten, Vernichten, Ausmerzen zu tun hat, wird in der deutschen Sprache gerne umschrieben oder verbrämt. Das ist ein Reflex, der mit unserer unrühmlichen Vergangenheit zu tun hat.

Mein Vorschlag: „Wir müssen fremde Arten bei der Wurzel packen”. „Wir müssen fremde Arten mit Stumpf und Stiel beseitigen”. (Es geht doch hoffentlich um Neobiota?)


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> to create an eradication program


I would say:  _einen Entwurzelungsplan fassen._


----------



## Kajjo

Oceanboy said:


> We need to create an eradication program for alien species.


_Wir müssen [dringend] einen Plan zur Ausrottung fremder Arten erstellen._

Quite generally, "einen Plan erstellen" is the equivalent for "to create a program".



bearded said:


> Entwurzelungsplan


This does not fit for eradication in the sense of '"Ausrotten".


----------



## elroy

“dringend” is not in the original.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> This does not fit for eradication in the sense of '"Ausrotten".


Sorry, in the WRDictionary I found
*



			Entwurzelung
		
Click to expand...

*


> f uprooting (auch fig)


, so I thought that it would figuratively mean 'Ausrottung'.
On the other hand, I surmised that 'alien species' by the OP was referring to vegetable/plant species..


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> so I thought that it would figuratively mean 'Ausrottung'.


No, "entwurzeln" is either literal uprooting with plants or figuratively to remove the established environment from a person. But it does not mean "ausrotten" in the sense of intended extinction of a certain species.

_You can eradicate diseases or species.
Man kann Krankheiten oder Arten ausrotten._


bearded said:


> I surmised that 'alien species' by the OP was referring to vegetable/plant species.


"Entwurzeln" does not mean "ausrotten", not even for plants.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello again and thank you all for your input !

Would Elroy’s suggestion work? That is with “gründen”.
Any of the following could possibly replace “erstellen”? =verfassen, anfertigen, hinstellen?

Ps: the eradication plan aims to eliminate both introduced animal and plant especies from a national park.


----------



## Kajjo

Oceanboy said:


> Would Elroy’s suggestion work? That is with “gründen”.


No.



Oceanboy said:


> Any of the following could possibly replace “erstellen”? =verfassen, anfertigen, hinstellen?


_einen Plan erstellen/anfertigen/verfassen_

These work, but have different connotations. "Hinstellen" doesn't work here.


----------



## elroy

Just to be clear, I suggested “gründen” to go with “Programm,” not “Plan.”


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Just to be clear, I suggested “gründen” to go with “Programm,” not “Plan.”


Yes, and that is not possible; maybe as anglicism, but not natively.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es so umschreiben:
Wir brauchen ein Programm, um invasive Tier- bzw. Pflanzenarten zu bekämpfen.


Siehe auch EU-Kampagne gegen invasive Tierarten

(Das bedeutet gegebenenfalls auch das Verhindern der Fortpflanzung. Die Gründe sind sehr unterschiedlich. So gibt es direkte Gefahren, wie beim Riesenbärenklau, aber auch eher Gefahren für die Ökologie, wie beim Waschbären.)

Es hängt aber vom Kontext ab. Für eine einzelne Art kann "ausrotten" korrekt sein. In voller Allgemeinheit ist es aber semantisch falsch.


----------



## elroy

What verb(s) would you use with “Programm”?


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> to remove the established environment from a person


Sorry, I cannot well understand this phrase. Kindly explain, and thanks in advance.

Both with _Plan _and _Programm _maybe the verbs _erarbeiten/aufbereiten _could also be used.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> What verb(s) would you use with “Programm”?



Man kann ein Programm entwerfen oder festlegen, wenn man Abfolge, Ablauf, Aufeinanderfolge, Chronologie, Fortgang, Gang, Nacheinander, Prozess, Reihenfolge, Verlauf (Synonyme für Programm, aus dem Duden) meint. Anderen Mitstreitern werden gewiss/sicherlich noch weitere Verben einfallen. Hoffentlich ist das nicht off-topic.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Just to be clear, I suggested “gründen” to go with “Programm,” not “Plan.”


Ein Programm wird _aufgelegt_, eventuell _gestartet_. _Gegründet_ werden nur Institutionen.

(Es gab früher mal den Ausdruck _Projektgründung_. Der war aber nie sehr verbreitet und wird inzwischen praktisch gar nicht mehr gebraucht.)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, there are several types of verbs used with "program". It depends strongly on context. I agree to Alemanitas explanation and want to add:

1. new program


entwerfen, aufstellen
beschließen
starten

2. rework existing program

bearbeiten, überarbeiten, umarbeiten
anpassen
überprüfen

3.  end or cancel a program

beenden, stoppen
ablehnen
The classification is just for the context of our thread, I did not include such things like kritisieren (example: Kritik des Gothaer Programms) and similar things. 
My classification is about state, not about running a computer program, for example.

In case of protection of environment and avoid alien species we  can havde political and practical programms.

They may include steps, a set of actions and laws and quality management (Beispiel: Anpassung des Programms an vorhandene Wirkung.)


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Just to be clear, I suggested “gründen” to go with “Programm,” not “Plan.”


I suspect you're thinking of an "implemented plan", an initiative as in a formal team that is driving the idea that stands behind it.

Yes, it's actually possible in the form of "eine Bürgerinitiative gründen" if this initiative stands for a team that is implementing the plan behind it.
But normally when we talk of "ein Programm", we only think of a concept or an action plan on paper, which may or may not be implemented afterwards. Therefore "gründen" with "Programm" sounds awkward.


----------



## elroy

No, I was thinking of “establish a program” in English.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> No, I was thinking of “establish a program” in English.


Hi, in this context I do not know "ein Programm gründen" (maybe this is possible in some "Fachsprache", but in daily life it is not idiomatic, I'm very sure). "Ein Programm aufstellen" is the idiomatic form.

If you search for "einen Plan gründen" you will find the form "etwas mit Plan gründen"="etwas planvoll gründen".

If you search for "ein Programm gründen" you will find some special entries.

1. "Gründen" is part of a program.
2. Gründen was used for special  programs. Example ZDF - this is a second "Programm".

Binnenpluralität – Wikipedia


> Bundeskanzler Konrad Adenauer (CDU) wollte ein privatwirtschaftlich organisiertes zweites Programm gründen, wogegen vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht geklagt wurde.


But this refers to an entity called 2. Programm and refers to the name of a tv program.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> No, I was thinking of “establish a program” in English.


_Gründen_ is _found_ not _establish_. And you wouldn't _found_ a project or program, would you? You can sometimes use _establish_ in English where you would use _gründen_ in German but only where _found_ would work as well in English.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> No, I was thinking of “establish a program” in English.


Ein Programm einführen oder etablieren. Vielleicht das?


----------



## Gernot Back

Alemanita said:


> Ein Programm einführen oder etablieren. Vielleicht das?



_Ein Programm zur Eliminierung eingeschleppter Tier- und Pflanzenarten _​
_auflegen_
_entwickeln_
_erarbeiten_
_initiieren_
_ins Leben rufen_
_etc._


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> Ein Programm einführen oder etablieren. Vielleicht das?


Inwieweit ist ''ein Programm_ etablieren_'' idiomatisch? Geht's auch mit ''Plan''?

In meiner #15 hatte ich versehentlich 'bearbeiten' anstatt 'erarbeiten' vorgeschlagen (jetzt berichtigt).


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Inwieweit ist ''ein Programm_ etablieren_'' idiomatisch?


Frequenz 26 auf Rang 318 unter den im DWDS verzeichneten Kollokationen von "Programm" im Block "ist Akk./Dativ-Objekt von"

Das Nomen _Programm_ und das Verb _etablieren_ 'schreien' meines Erachtens also nicht gerade nacheinander.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Sorry, I cannot well understand this phrase. Kindly explain, and thanks in advance.





bearded said:


> Inwieweit ist ''ein Programm_ etablieren_'' idiomatisch? Geht's auch mit ''Plan''?


Ich finde "etablieren" passt recht gut dazu, hat aber eher die Bedeutung, dass es das Programm schon gibt und jetzt umgesetzt und beachtet werden muss.

Insgesamt finde ich "Programm" im Deutschen in diesem Sinne aber nicht so schön und selten perfekt passend. Klingt für mich stark nach Anglizismus. 

_Computerprogramm, Parteiprogramm, Fernsehprogramm _sind normale Verwendungen, aber "ein Programm umsetzen" eher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir recht, Kajjo. Aber ein Parteiprogramm umsetzen ist etabliert, denke ich.
Zutage tritt der Begriff auch oft in "das Parteiprogramm wurde nicht umgesetzt".


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> dass es das Programm schon gibt und jetzt umgesetzt ….. werden muss.





Kajjo said:


> ….sind normale Verwendungen, aber "ein Programm umsetzen" eher nicht.


Du verwendest den Ausdruck doch selber normalerweise…
 Widerspruch - oder entgeht mir etwas?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aber ein Parteiprogramm umsetzen ist etabliert


Klar, ein Parteiprogramm kann umgesetzt werden (sehr idiomatisch).


----------



## Oceanboy

Would “ausarbeiten” work in the sense of create the “Ausrottungsplan”?
One more thing, would you choose these as the top three?
1.- Erstellen
2.- Aufstellen/Aufstellen
3.- Ausarbeiten

Vielen Dank an allen


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> Aufstellen/Aufstellen


----------



## Oceanboy

Sorry,

2.- Aufstellen/ Auflegen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Oceanboy said:


> Would “ausarbeiten” work in the sense of create the “Ausrottungsplan”?


Ja, aber ›erstellen‹ ist besser.


Kajjo said:


> Wir müssen [dringend] einen Plan zur Ausrottung fremder Arten erstellen.





Oceanboy said:


> One more thing, would you choose these as the top three?
> 1.- Erstellen
> 2.- Aufstellen/Aufstellen
> 3.- Ausarbeiten


Mit welchem Wort willst du diese Verben verbinden? ›Plan‹ oder ›Programm‹?

Aktuell in den Nachrichten: „ein Konjunkturprogramm auflegen“. Ich glaube, man könnte auch sagen, dass man ein Programm zur Ausrottung invasiver Tier- und Pflanzenarten auflegen will. Man hat ein Projekt und startet es. Zuvor muss man das Projekt planen.

Es stellt sich also die Frage, was du mit "create" meinst. Geht es eher um die Planung oder um die Verwirklichung?



bearded said:


> Sorry, I cannot well understand this phrase.


Eher: "to remove a person from their environment". Z. B. wenn man einen alten Menschen gegen seinen Willen in ein Altenheim steckt. (Wobei sich das teilweise wohl kaum vermeiden lässt.) Auch von Menschen, die vor politischer Verfolgung fliehen müssen und nie mehr in ihre Heimat zurückkehren können, kann man in vielen Fällen sagen, dass sie entwurzelt wurden.


> *uproot [sb]*
> aus der gewohnten Umgebung herausreißen
> uproot - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Eher: "to remove a person from their environment".


Ja, ich dachte mir schon, dass K. es wahrscheinlich so gemeint hatte, war mir aber nicht sicher. Danke für Deine Bestätigung.


----------

